# Weekend weather is gonna suck....so....



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

As it appears that the weather is gonna suck Saturday, I am gonna rig some lures. If anyone wants help learning or needs refreshing, my garage is gonna be open for use. I don't claim to be Gods gift to fishing by any means, but, I will share what I do know. I'm in Crestview. Just PM for directions or contact info....


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome offer Wade, wish I lived a bit closer and free this Sat....I seem to always miss these generous opportunities you offer on crappy weather weekends...Anyone want to learn from a reel pro, take wade up on his offer. Also, be sure to ask Wade for his his Aj/Tuna/King smoke dip recipe. 

Simply the best!

Tight Lines and Cheers All!

Jimmy


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Same with me Wade, wold love to see ya again. Trying the Bill Hargreaves again. We've been in it for years. Hope to see ya soon, Skip n Karmen.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Yep forecast looks horrible!! We were sooo looking forward to fishing the Lady Angler, no idea yet what they will do, but WX sure does not fishable. Have fun in your garage, if I did not live so far away I would def. show up with my box of lures that are in need of repair/re skirting. Have fun.

Robert


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Robert, love to catch a ride one day with ya'll. See if we can find a pointy nose critter or 3. 

Gonna try to start around 1800 if any are interested.....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Robert, love to catch a ride one day with ya'll. See if we can find a pointy nose critter or 3.
> 
> .


Most definitely sometime between now and the fall we need to get together, I need to learn how someone with real experience drives one of these machines!

Robert


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

To all, bring your rigging equipment, a rod spooled with mono, and someone bring a long handle gaff. If you want to learn to rig a ballyhoo, someone bring a couple of those. Allmost all my stuff is on the boat....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Any idea what time you will be doing this tomorrow?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Robert, love to catch a ride one day with ya'll. See if we can find a pointy nose critter or 3.
> 
> Gonna try to start around 1800 if any are interested.....





MillerTime said:


> Any idea what time you will be doing this tomorrow?



here you are sir


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

6pmish


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah my bad. Didn't read through all the posts.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wade.....................I dont know if you can be trusted ALONE ...........IN YOUR GARAGE.............NOTHING BUT MEN...........AND A LONG HANDLED GAFF.........:whistling::whistling::whistling:



just kidding. Thats a great offer!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Drinking is ok, just byob..... I have a fridg in the garage and ice.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just one last bump for anyone who wants to attend


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna have Scott Brown there for kingfishing stuff too!!


----------

